# phpMyAdmin Maximale Dateigröße vergrößern wie?



## EddieG (8. November 2007)

hi,
ich möchte bei meinem Webserver die Maximale Dateigröße für das upload der Backups vergrößern.
Es ist auf 2MB eingestellt nun möchte ich es auf 20 einstellen da mein Backup eine Größe von 19MB hat.
Ich habe auch schon gegooglet und was ich gelesen habe war immer das ich bei apache2 die php.ini verändern soll 
Und zwar die Zeile upload_max_filesize = 2M auf 20M einstellen soll dann soll es angeblich funktionieren. Leider ist das nicht der Fall es steht immer noch das ich maximal 2mb hochladen darf.

Kann mir jemand Weiterhelfen?


----------



## Sinac (8. November 2007)

Hast du den Apache denn auch neu gestartet?


----------



## EddieG (8. November 2007)

ich hatte vergessen die cache zu löschen.
und zu aktualisieren aber wenn ich die Datei hochladen will kommt


> Fatal error: Allowed memory size of 16777216 bytes exhausted (tried to allocate 7261016 bytes) in /var/www/apache2-default/phpMyAdmin/libraries/unzip.lib.php on line 253


----------



## Sinac (8. November 2007)

Das Mmory Limit ist per Defaul auf 16MB, steht auch in der php.ini.


----------

